# Cicadas



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't wait !
The top-water carp and small stream fishing is a blast and I don't find them a nuisance, gross or too noisy.
Enjoy n Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

It is for sure a cool event, but in my experience it has ruined fishing for a good month!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Where is this big event taking place ?

Back in 2016 in northern ohio it was an epic event, certinally cant be time for that again


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll be washing green bug guts on my truck for weeks. Tis nature


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Bait ? I never tried....yet !


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Working from home they drove me INSANE!!!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

PITA running the mower and weedwhacker, just covered with them in the last explosion.

Dennis


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I look forward to seeing the recipes in the "On the dinner menu today" blog.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

TheKing said:


> I look forward to seeing the recipes in the "On the dinner menu today" blog.
> View attachment 465417


Gross


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

matticito said:


> Gross


 I read that they taste like shrimp/asparagus. It just might increase strength and endurance.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

The fish and birds go crazy. The birds will first eat the whole cicada and then they quickly learn to tear the head and wings off and just eat the body. Had hundred of heads and wings in my driveway 2 years ago on Trumbull county. Caught plenty of fish locally with topwaters just slightly resembling them. Not crazy about putting live ones on the hook. What an amazing survival tool to just hatch so many it doesn’t matter how many the predators eat!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The Bear Grylls Special


TheKing said:


> I look forward to seeing the recipes in the "On the dinner menu today" blog.
> View attachment 465417


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I can't wait !
> The top-water carp and small stream fishing is a blast and I don't find them a nuisance, gross or too noisy.
> Enjoy n Good luck and good fishing


You would if you had played golf with us in Columbiana Co. back in 2016! They were so loud we couldn't hear ourselves think, and had to shout at each other to converse! And the damned things kept flying around in that bumbling manner that they have, and smacking into us! What was weird that there were none around my house in Youngstown, but drive a couple miles up the road to my buddy's house and I could hear them screeching in my car with the windows rolled up!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

TheKing said:


> I read that they taste like shrimp/asparagus. It just might increase strength and endurance.


Nope,taste like chicken


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

We already had our hatch up in northern Ohio in 2016. We threw a cicada party! Being back in old growth woods, we got them heavy.
Everybody actually thought it was cool, our timing was perfect, they were hatching and crawling out of the ground everywhere. 
We were talking about how they look for vertical surfaces to climb when they hatch, so my bud's wife set up a chair and sat down.
Sure enough, she had dozens crawling up her legs! Got ta give her credit for that.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

In 2017, I saw one come up in the back lawn. Poor guy was a year late! He was like, "Where's he party?'
He took off, got about 6 feet up, and a Cicada Killer (a big wasp) swooped in and nailed his butt.

Talk about bad luck . . .


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

steelheadmagic said:


> The fish and birds go crazy. The birds will first eat the whole cicada and then they quickly learn to tear the head and wings off and just eat the body. Had hundred of heads and wings in my driveway 2 years ago on Trumbull county. Caught plenty of fish locally with topwaters just slightly resembling them. Not crazy about putting live ones on the hook. What an amazing survival tool to just hatch so many it doesn’t matter how many the predators eat!



Want to have fun fishing when they are around, just use the the small two hook original Gold Raplala floater model and just twitch it along on top....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If you live out where you can do it, take a BB gun and sit outside and try to shoot them when they fly by....


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

TheKing said:


> I look forward to seeing the recipes in the "On the dinner menu today" blog.


 Haha! Nasty!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The original from 1987(?) was the best jingle...


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

chadwimc said:


> The original from 1987(?) was the best jingle...


Sounds delicious !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TheKing said:


> Sounds delicious !


Has to be better then skyline


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Has to be better then skyline


Hey now.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Has to be better then skyline


Philistine !!! (Prolly put ketchup on his cicadas...)


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Turkeys love eating them, good food for the young poults.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

In 2016, we were getting perch in Lake Erie that were puking 'em up.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I've always loved the sound of cicadas. No better music for evening fishing...

I had a dog when I was younger that we kept outside. He'd kill them. I don't know if he was catching them in mid-air as they flew around him (he was kept near a large oak tree that was always infested with them), but I'd find dozens of them bitten in half near the back porch every summer.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I think bumper crop of turkeys.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

garhtr said:


> I can't wait !
> The top-water carp and small stream fishing is a blast and I don't find them a nuisance, gross or too noisy.
> Enjoy n Good luck and good fishing


I watched them shedding at Leesville lake. They were falling in the water and the carp were going crazy. I wish I had a camera.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> I think bumper crop of turkeys.


I’ll back you on that. The last big hatch we had good turkey numbers the next few years. Hoping it holds true again


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

threeten said:


> I’ll back you on that. The last big hatch we had good turkey numbers the next few years. Hoping it holds true again


Can’t forget about the 2000 hatch either. Wish they would come around every other year.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

montagc said:


> Anyone seeing any out of the ground yet?


I haven't seen any in Hamilton, Clermont or Warren county yet but with temps near 80 degrees next week things should get rolling soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Really good for turkey population. Copperheads love them also.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> If you live out where you can do it, take a BB gun and sit outside and try to shoot them when they fly by....


Did ya ever hit one?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I haven't seen any in Hamilton, Clermont or Warren county yet but with temps near 80 degrees next week things should get rolling soon.
> Good luck and good fishing !


2 to 3 more weeks


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did ya ever hit one?



Maybe three out of 10. After a while it gets easier, they aren't fast and you learn the aim point of the old Daisy....Try it some time ST


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

After stocking up on top water creature baits of various sizes I learn that southeastern ohio will miss the hatch.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

pitdweller said:


> After stocking up on top water creature baits of various sizes I learn that southeastern ohio will miss the hatch.



The small two hook gold floating Rapala will catch as many as the "new" Locust plugs....Just twitch it along on top.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> Maybe three out of 10. After a while it gets easier, they aren't fast and you learn the aim point of the old Daisy....Try it some time ST


im in


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

pitdweller said:


> After stocking up on top water creature baits of various sizes I learn that southeastern ohio will miss the hatch.


time for a road trip


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TheKing said:


> I look forward to seeing the recipes in the "On the dinner menu today" blog.
> View attachment 465417


*Chocolate Covered Cicadas*

Source: "CICADA-LICIOUS: Cooking and Enjoying Periodical Cicadas"

Ingredients:
8 squares of good-quality dark, white, or milk chocolate
30 dry roasted cicadas

Directions:
1. Roast teneral cicadas for 15 minutes at 225F.
2. Melt chocolate in a double-boiler over low heat. Dip insects in chocolate, place on wax paper and refrigerate until hardened.

*Crispy wok tossed cicadas*

Source: AndrewZimmern.com

Ingredients:

2 cups cicadas
2 tablespoons peanut oil
2 tablespoons minced ginger
1 hot dried Asian chile
4 tablespoons minced lemongrass
1 cup chopped scallions
1 clove minced garlic
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons Toban Djan (fermented bean paste with chiles)
1 cup minced celery
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon corn starch
3 tablespoons rice wine (or sake)

1. Collect roughly 2 cups of cicadas, keep them in a bucket (with a lid) with an inch of water inside. Wet wings means they won't fly off! Dry on a towel, pluck wings and legs, and set aside.

2. Preheat a large wok over high heat. Add the peanut oil, and swirl.

3. Add the minced ginger, hot dried Asian chile (tsin-tsin work great), minced lemongrass, chopped scallions, minced garlic, sugar, Toban Djan (fermented bean paste with chiles, Lee Kum Kee brand is fine) and toss for 15 seconds. Add the cicadas. If you can't find fermented bean paste, use a few tablepoons of Chinese dried salted black beans instead.

4. Toss for one minute to cook. Add the minced celery, toss. Mix the soy sauce, corn starch and rice wine together in a separate bowl, then add the mixture to the wok. Toss, cooking for another minute or so until sauce tightens.

*Cica-Delicious Pizza*

Source: "CICADA-LICIOUS: Cooking and Enjoying Periodical Cicadas"

Serves: 2-3

Ingredients:
3 cloves garlic, pressed
3 tbsp. extra virgin olive oil
2 tbsp. chopped fresh oregano
2 tbsp. chopped fresh basil
2 tbsp. chopped fresh italian parsley
4 cups chopped tomatoes, including juice and seeds
1 1/2 cup coarsely chopped shittake mushrooms
3/4 cup coarsely chopped red onion
3/4 cup kalamata olives, chopped
1 1/2 cups blanched cicadas
1 cup feta cheese
1 cup mozzarella cheese
1 recipe of your favorite pizza dough (for a 12" pizza)

Directions:

1. Heat oil in saute pan over medium low heat. Add the garlic and saute for 2 minutes, or until just beginning to turn golden.

2. Add the herbs and cook for another minute, until wilted.

3. Add the tomatoes and juice, turn the heat to low, and gently cook, covered, for 10-15 minutes until the tomatoes are soft and the liquid had been absorbed and the sauce has thickened. Remove from heat.

4. Meanwhile, prepare the dough by rolling it out to desired thickness and shaping it into a 12" circle. Using a shallow wooden spoon, spread the tomato sauce over the pizza dough to the desired thickness.

5. Distribute the rest of the ingredients evenly over the top of the pizza.

6. Place pizza in a 375F oven for 15 minutes, or until the top is bubbling and the crust is golden brown.



*Emergence Cookies*

Ingredients:

1/2 cup shortening
3 eggs
1 1/2 cups sugar
4 oz. unsweetened chocolate, melted and cooled
2 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. vanilla
2 cups all purpose flour
1/3 cup sugar
1 beaten egg white
1/2 cup coarsely chopped nuts (optional)
about 60 parboiled dry roasted cicadas (roast for only 8 minutes so that they retain some moisture)

Directions:
1. In a large bowl, beat shortening with eggs, the 11/2 cups sugar, cooled chocolate, baking powder, and vanilla until well combined, scraping sides of bowl.

2. Gradually stir in flour till thoroughly combined. Stir in the nuts. Cover and chill for 1-2 hours or until dough is easy to handle.

3. Meanwhile, stir together the 1/3 cup sugar and beaten egg white. Place cicadas on waxed paper; brush with egg white mixture and set aside.

4. Shape dough into 1inch balls. Place 2 inches apart on ungreased cookie sheets. Place a cicada on top of each ball, pressing lightly.

5. Bake in a 375 oven for 8-10 minutes or till edges are set. Transfer to a rack to cool.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If i was starving and had nothing to eat then id try cicadas. Other than that i have no desire to eat them.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

What do you think you are eating when you eat shrimp!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

percidaeben said:


> What do you think you are eating when you eat shrimp!


That’s easy, shrimp. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> *Chocolate Covered Cicadas*
> 
> Source: "CICADA-LICIOUS: Cooking and Enjoying Periodical Cicadas"
> 
> ...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

They’re here!
Have only seen them so far, not heard them.
i will be gathering them for our 47 year old turtle.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

M R DUCKS said:


> They’re here!


Where ????
Any new spottings ?
I fished Terrace park Milford and even Mariemont yesterday and didn't see one.
Thanks and Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Location:SW Franklin County.
I think the first that I saw were on the 19th, Wednesday. I saw numerous holes in the ground days before.
yes, numbers, areas with them are increasing. I saw the first ones flying today. They still aren’t buzzing. Last time (assume 17 yrs ago) it was deafening...
could hear the buzz while driving down the road.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Latest check....


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

The singing/buzzing has started too!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Supposed to be good fresh out of the ground.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> Latest check....


Cool turtle


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

None in huber heights..10 miles north of Dayton


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fished alum creek all day long. And did not see or hear any...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Can’t sit on the back deck for all the racket. 😡


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

NE Columbus here and nothing yet


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Slate Run Metro Park in Pickway Co is full of them. Saw a large tree today that from the ground up about 5ft was a solid mass of them. Actually watched them crawling out of their 'nymph' body. Ground at tree base had about 2-3 "s of nymph hulls. Could hear them well throughout the woods all day. Funny thing is...fella that works there lives about 2 mile down the road and he's not seen any yet at his or neighbor's place.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished near Wilmington Saturday and found three cicadas on my tire. With a little rain they will be out in force.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I think I'm too far north. Up around the Findlay/Lima area and nothing. Mildly disappointing.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A few in a Hamilton county park.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

With the cicada hatch I've noticed an increase in Cuckoo birds. Yesterday and a.m. today I saw several and heard others calling and have heard birds nearly everywhere I've been this week. Seems strange as I normally only see a few Cuckoos each summer.
Listen carefully n Enjoy !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

None in Central Ohio yet.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 470373
> 
> A few in a Hamilton county park.


There's a couple there.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Thousands in western Hamilton county. Overnight, too. Almost one on every blade of grass...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nothing at my place in stark yet. Did see one floating on Erie yesterday


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

garhtr said:


> With the cicada hatch I've noticed an increase in Cuckoo birds. Yesterday and a.m. today I saw several and heard others calling and have heard birds nearly everywhere I've been this week. Seems strange as I normally only see a few Cuckoos each summer.
> Listen carefully n Enjoy !




Do you mean Mocking Birds? Didn't think we have cuckoos around here, at least not the bird variety....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

We have Cuckoos, both yellow- bill and black-billed. They are very secretive, about mockingbird size with a distinctive diamond pattern on the underside of the tail and mainly normally feed on tent Caterpillars.
I was thinking they may be more concentrated in areas where cicadas are numerous.
Enjoy !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Hatchetman said:


> Do you mean Mocking Birds? Didn't think we have cuckoos around here,


Yellow-billed Cuckoo Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
Here's a link to some cuckoo info


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Yellow-billed Cuckoo Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
> Here's a link to some cuckoo info


That's a pretty bird!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's a pretty bird!


I agree. 
I normally only see a few a year mainly while hunting squirrels. Their call is pretty distinctive and many call them "rain crows" because of the habit of calling before coming thunderstorms.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I agree.
> I normally only see a few a year mainly while hunting squirrels. Their call is pretty distinctive and many call them "rain crows" because of the habit of calling before coming thunderstorms.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Huh...o learn something new every day...rain Crows.....


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

A couple of years ago we had our 17 year invasion here in Summit county.The amount of damage they did to the oak trees when laying their eggs was amazing and very messy.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh...o learn something new every day...rain Crows.....


Might be kinda a regional name but us hillbillies call-em that  but if you Google rain crow a picture of a cuckoo will appear--- of course we call the Eastern Bittern a "Thunder Pumper"
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

garhtr said:


> With the cicada hatch I've noticed an increase in Cuckoo birds. Yesterday and a.m. today I saw several and heard others calling and have heard birds nearly everywhere I've been this week. Seems strange as I normally only see a few Cuckoos each summer.
> Listen carefully n Enjoy !


Thanks for the new knowledge garhtr. Didn't know Cuckoos were in Ohio.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep cedar waxwings for certain, what a shame.
I really enjoy watching them catch insects while fishing evenings on the river.
Good luck !


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> None in Central Ohio yet.


I’m about 10 minutes west of 71 and 665
also 10 from 270/georgesville road
Franklin Co., Near Darbydale 
and I am covered up with them!
..."had a couple help me mow a few minutes ago”


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I also live in the same area as M R Ducks and they are everywhere thick!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> I’m about 10 minutes west of 71 and 665
> also 10 from 270/georgesville road
> Franklin Co., Near Darbydale
> and I am covered up with them!
> ..."had a couple help me mow a few minutes ago”


Weird, I'm in Gahanna and have none...and I mow grass in Westerville, New Albany, Blacklick, Reynoldsburg and have seen none at all so far...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

None here in Union County. I travel all over central Ohio and I haven’t seen one yet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Seen my first ones today in Urbana. Have not seen any in the east-southeast parts of columbus.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

They will be good for protein for turkey poults, maybe next year we will see a spike in turkey population?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

threeten said:


> I’ll back you on that. The last big hatch we had good turkey numbers the next few years. Hoping it holds true again


Can someone explain that for me? I understand that the turkeys would love eating them and be fed very well… But I don't think being fed well over one summer is necessarily going to produce more eggs from a turkey


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Kenlow1 said:


> Can someone explain that for me? I understand that the turkeys would love eating them and be fed very well… But I don't think being fed well over one summer is necessarily going to produce more eggs from a turkey


I think better survival rate for the newly born turkeys.... 
But at the same time all the egg eaters like skunks, opossums,an racoons young will thrive and there will be more to eat the eggs next spring. Circle of life


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Stopped at a road side pull off along the mad river outside of Urbana this morning. Cicadas everywhere! As loud as could be. Was pretty cool...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Why driving back to Columbus on 70 east any time I would pass big trees/woods along the freeway you would hear them buzzing on.. cool stuff!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Literally millions by me in SW Ohio. I have so many in my backyard that you literally can't walk without getting hit by them. In the areas of my neighborhood where big trees are right next to the road the asphalt is actually stained with squashed cicadas. I've been at this house for 21 years and the last batch was big but this one is crazy big I think. The delayed start due to cool May temps really is showing. The back wall of my house literally has thousands of not 10s of thousands on it. My wife thinks it's gross but it amazes me. 

You know it.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I live in the Wapakoneta, Lima area and haven't seen or heard any at all.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> Can someone explain that for me? I understand that the turkeys would love eating them and be fed very well… But I don't think being fed well over one summer is necessarily going to produce more eggs from a turkey


I think k more poults will survive this year and a healthy breeding population next


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saw my first ones in vandalia


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All on catalpa trees


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Not a single one in Gahanna, 10 minutes down the road at Alum they're everywhere...strange.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Could hear the “buzz” while driving yesterday. ( windows up)
at home the intensity has increased, had me looking around for a space ship!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We are finally getting some here in Union County. No singing yet, but they are coming out of the ground and molting in the trees.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Still not a single one here at my house. I remember when I was a kid a giant hatch. Was like being in a Syfy film


----------

